
Protect user privacy and build with Synthetic data - alig90s
https://medium.com/gretel-ai/gretel-synthetics-version-0-10-0-fa77e960ecc8
======
alig90s
One of the biggest benefits to Gretel’s synthetic data library is its ability
to automatically learn and maintain correlations and statistical relationships
between columns at both the dataset and record levels.

